# after effects kreisdiagramm



## schrau6e (10. Januar 2009)

hey,

ich wollte ein kreisdiagramm in after effects erstellen. 
der kreis soll im uhrzeigersinn sichtbar werden. das heisst, es müsste (wahrscheinlich)eine maske drüber liegen. nur wie kann ich die maske animieren, dass sie sich im uhrzeigersinn öffnet, damit das dahinterliegende kreisdiargramm zum vorschein kommt?

oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
danke


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2009)

Es gibt mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Blende, die sich kreisförmig öffnet. Keys animieren, Fertig. Einfach mal den Effekten -> Blenden schauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## schrau6e (10. Januar 2009)

ha,

genau das ist es, was ich suchte.

danke


----------

